# Do you apply treatment on your pouches?



## wromble (May 31, 2015)

Hello all,

I just cut some leather pouches, then applied some neatsfoot oil, then leather grease (the one I use for my fatboy saddle) in order to soften and protect them.

Is this too much care?

Do you apply some treatment on yours?

Antoine


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

does it make them greasy/ slippery?


----------



## Richard Tipton (May 27, 2015)

Totally new at this, but I would assume that as long as it didn't interfere with the grip, it wouldn't matter. Nice work, by the way.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Some oils and fats can eat away at the latex, shortening it's lifespan dramatically. So I would certainly not apply too much, and give it a few days to really soak into the leather.

So with some caution, I'd say there's only one way to find out if this is a good idea or not. Try it out.

For best evaluation, I'd say try both with and without care products and see what you like best.

And keep us posted on your findings please????

Kind regards, 
Remco


----------



## Richard Tipton (May 27, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> Some oils and fats can eat away at the latex, shortening it's lifespan dramatically. So I would certainly not apply too much, and give it a few days to really soak into the leather.
> 
> So with some caution, I'd say there's only one way to find out if this is a good idea or not. Try it out.
> 
> ...


Ahh, I didn't think about degrading the latex. I've already learned something.


----------



## wromble (May 31, 2015)

Thank you for your remarks and comments!

@twang : no, the leather sucks all the grease, then I buff it a bit (like you would do with leather shoes!)

@viper010 : yep, i'll try to put directly some neatsfoot oil and grease on a piece of latex to see how it reacts


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I never apply any treatment to my pouches. Not saying everyone should do as I do ... just telling you what I do. I do not want the pouch to be slippery. I do not want anything on there that will shorten band life. And I carry my slingshots in my pocket, and I do not want any oily stain on my pants.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> I never apply any treatment to my pouches. Not saying everyone should do as I do ... just telling you what I do. I do not want the pouch to be slippery. I do not want anything on there that will shorten band life. And I carry my slingshots in my pocket, and I do not want any oily stain on my pants.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I'm with you Charles on this , but the treated pouches sure look nice ;- )

wll


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Never do!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

im using an old pair of boots right now.no polish or anything.im getting 40 or more pouches out of them. but my pouches aren't that big as I'm using 9.5mm balls.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i experimented some with a bees wax -olive oil mixture that i was using on the forks with about the consistency of shoe polish .

it soaked into leather ( tandy scrap pack stock ) overnight and seemed to make them form and

break in faster . have not noticed any band deterioration at the pouch yet .


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Natural organic fats and oils may lead to early band failure...Air gunners use silicone greases and oils to treat leather seals in their air guns, so this might be a better alternative...PHIL


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Not saying that what I do is the best but I use virtually nothing. In the beginning when I was new at this and received new pouches that I thought were excessively stiff I oiled, or greased depending on what I had on hand and saw no ill effects such as on band life, friction, or oil stained paints. I do suspect that when I softened the pouches that I may have shortened the life by allowing the holes to stretch excessively sooner than otherwise when using strong bands, forcing me to discard the pouch. I now shoot pouches that are hemmed around the edges preventing this. And after many shoots if the leather is becoming too smooth to grip I apply CA cement to increase the gripping power.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

only oil mine ever get is from premature breakage of paint balls.

if i were to apply something to my pouches, id probably just treat the pouch between the holes, down the middle and avoid the holes altogether. keep it firm for the bands to pull on and yet soft for the feel of the ammo while i shoot.


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Not intentionally, LOL I just thought about it, I'm Italian so I am naturally greasy, I suspect I do.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I think that well chosen leather for poches does not need any treatment except cutting, shaping etc.

Actualy, respecting this above, I never had any problems with pouches in my life, only with rubber and with myself.

chees,

jazz


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well I wouldn't cos the power and than some slippery pouch = ouch


----------

